# Turley to the Flats and Flame 4-6-2018



## Mudcon (Oct 6, 2009)

SXS Riders Group East Tennessee Ride with some of the members. Had a great time showing them around. Weather held out til the end of the day and had a blast. Went up Turley across to the Caryville Flats down Windrock 55 and 56 then over to the eternal flame. 4-6-2018


----------

